# How to make a nice looking edge when knitting with several colors - video tutorial



## knitca

When knitting with several colors (like stripes or stranded color patterns), making a nice-looking edge is always an issue. This video will show you one of the ways to tame the multi strands. Hope you'll find this tip helpful 

http://www.knitca.com/video/wrapped_edge


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thanks for the link. Very interesting. I do a lot of color work, so will be gicing this a try.


----------



## Loistec

Yes, very helpful! Thank you for the link. :wink:


----------



## TammyK

knitca - I like that technique. I'll have to try it. How many colors do you think would be too many to try to carry up the side like that?


----------



## knitca

TammyK said:


> knitca - I like that technique. I'll have to try it. How many colors do you think would be too many to try to carry up the side like that?


The number of colors depends on the thickness of the yarn. If the yarn is thick I wouldn't carry more than 3 to avoid having a too bulky edge. The yarn shown on the video is sport weight and 3 colors made a tidy non-bulky edge. For a yarn like this even 5 colors might be ok. The best way to decide is to make a swatch and see how the edge looks. Good luck.

Maryna


----------



## debbieb

I am always amazed at how much I learn on this site.
Thank you!


----------



## knitca

debbieb said:


> I am always amazed at how much I learn on this site.
> Thank you!


I agree. Knitting Paradise is a very friendly and inspiring community


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Wow, I just finished a striped blanket and wish I would have known this. I buried tons of ends!! This is going into My Pages for sure. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## knitca

Grandma Laurie said:


> Wow, I just finished a striped blanket and wish I would have known this. I buried tons of ends!! This is going into My Pages for sure. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## gaylepatrolia

thank you for sending me to this video--most helpful! gp


----------



## jogs4201

Very helpful, thanks so much for the video. I just started using different colors - how nice to see this.


----------



## sdinger

OMG - this video was excellent! Had no idea how to do this to make it neat. Thank you SO much for your help. Will be using this site more, I know. Thanks again; you made my day!


----------



## knitca

sdinger said:


> OMG - this video was excellent! Had no idea how to do this to make it neat. Thank you SO much for your help. Will be using this site more, I know. Thanks again; you made my day!


Thanks  I am happy you found it useful.

Maryna


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I watched that video and one thing she failed to point out was that after she wrapped the strands she then slipped the first st purlwise (did not knit it...) You can see her do this, but she says nothing about it. That has a lot to do with the "nice edge" she is demonstrating.


----------



## knitca

Sewbizgirl said:


> I watched that video and one thing she failed to point out was that after she wrapped the strands she then slipped the first st purlwise (did not knit it...) You can see her do this, but she says nothing about it. That has a lot to do with the "nice edge" she is demonstrating.


Actually it is mentioned that once you wrap all yarn threads around the selvage stitch, you pick the color you need for working the next row, slip the selvage stitch and keep knitting. As you wrap the yarn from the back to the front of the selvage stitch, when you slip the selvage stitch, you slip purlwise because the yarn is on top of the stitch. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Orilliaknitter

knitca said:


> When knitting with several colors (like stripes or stranded color patterns), making a nice-looking edge is always an issue. This video will show you one of the ways to tame the multi strands. Hope you'll find this tip helpful
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/video/wrapped_edge


woohoo!! Now I see how it is done. This video is great. Thanks so much for presenting it. Multi-coloured scarf here I come.


----------



## knitca

Orilliaknitter said:


> knitca said:
> 
> 
> 
> When knitting with several colors (like stripes or stranded color patterns), making a nice-looking edge is always an issue. This video will show you one of the ways to tame the multi strands. Hope you'll find this tip helpful
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/video/wrapped_edge
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo!! Now I see how it is done. This video is great. Thanks so much for presenting it. Multi-coloured scarf here I come.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I am glad you like this technique. Good luck with the scarf


----------



## dusty414

Speaking about these links - I have a hearing problem and even with the aides in, still cannot hear what the demonstrator is saying. How would we go about informing these people that they need to use a good speaking voice when giving instruction? I find them almost useless and very frustratingdusty414


----------



## oakwoman

Thank you. I am new to the site and that is a wonderful tutorial.


----------



## knitca

dusty414 said:


> Speaking about these links - I have a hearing problem and even with the aides in, still cannot hear what the demonstrator is saying. How would we go about informing these people that they need to use a good speaking voice when giving instruction? I find them almost useless and very frustratingdusty414


Dear dusty414, I did my best to speak clearly and I am sorry if that wasn't enough, and you couldn't hear my explanations. Next time when I make a video tutorial I will use subtitles to highlight the important information. But for now I just want to assure you that I only verbalized the procedure I was showing before camera. There was no special additional information in my explanation. What you see is much more important than what you hear.


----------



## jeanmb

Thanks Knitca! Now I won't be nearly so hesitant to do stripes. Nice edge for scarves, does it work as well for seaming sweaters?


----------



## soneka

Great tip! Can't wait to knit stripes.


----------



## Knittin'gal

What a wonderful way of solving a familiar problem. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Quilter Girl

Wow just watched the video. It's great. Have saved it to my favorites. I have stayed away from stripes because of the problem with the ends of the yarn. This is great. I'm going to use it on my next project!
Thanks


----------



## tamarque

What gives me more grief than the edge is carrying yarns in a stripe pattern when working in circulars. I just don't like the way the yarns look on the backside. Have tried a couple of methods but they all seem to be wanting in appearance.

What do others do in this situation?


----------



## pegperson

Thanks ever so much as I've learned something else about wrapping stitches. You people are really on the ball. I guess most of us have had to take out stuff a couple of times and you'd think we'd understand the patterns. Oh well,such is life.

Peggy


----------



## knitca

jeanmb said:


> Thanks Knitca! Now I won't be nearly so hesitant to do stripes. Nice edge for scarves, does it work as well for seaming sweaters?


It works for any edge. For scarves it's especially important because the edge is visible, while side edges on a sweater will be hidden in seam.


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> What gives me more grief than the edge is carrying yarns in a stripe pattern when working in circulars. I just don't like the way the yarns look on the backside. Have tried a couple of methods but they all seem to be wanting in appearance.
> 
> What do others do in this situation?


That's a problem that bothers me a lot. Recently I made a beret with a 3 color stitch pattern that looks good on both sides. It would be perfect if the beret could be made in circle and be reversible. But because of the carried up yarns I couldn't achieve it :-(

Maybe one day we'll find a way to hide multi-colored yarns and live happily ever after


----------



## tamarque

I did a striped baby sweater this past winter and think it looks pretty good on the outside. This inside is another issue. I carried the colors up the center of the back hoping that the color changes would not be noticeable, But the inside looks unprofessional to me and I would feel uncomfortable trying to sell it.


----------



## colourbug

Many thanks for this link. I work a lot with multi colours and will use the technique with gratitude!!


----------



## Tashi

Thank you this is most informative


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> I did a striped baby sweater this past winter and think it looks pretty good on the outside. This inside is another issue. I carried the colors up the center of the back hoping that the color changes would not be noticeable, But the inside looks unprofessional to me and I would feel uncomfortable trying to sell it.


I feel your pain... We HAVE to come up with some technique to hide carried up yarn in circular knitting.


----------



## tamarque

Yes, I know. I have the feeling that it will be the exact opposite of what we think. I mean that instead of making the strands invisible, we will have to find a way to create a detail that can be incorporated--maybe something like a yarn chase on the backside. My construction background makes me think of how we hide pipes and ducts inside decorative chases that become part of the aesthetic of the piece.

In this vein, I am wondering if there isn't a material that would easily laminate over the carried yarns and be thin enough with some give to it. Something that can be ironed on or fabric glued on and would appear as something intentional as opposed to sloppy? What do you think?


----------



## dusty414

Thank you for your concern and I will have to get my hearing checked again. I like the edging and will do it that way from now on. god bless dusty414


----------



## knitca

I've been thinking in a similar direction. After all we don't think that back or side seams are ugly. They are just there and it's fine with our aesthetics. So I thought what if we put the carried up yarn alternatively to the front and to the back of the work (kind of weaving it through the knitting). It will be visible from both sides but will it look too bad or not too bad I don't know. How do you think?


----------



## knitca

dusty414 said:


> Thank you for your concern and I will have to get my hearing checked again. I like the edging and will do it that way from now on. god bless dusty414


No problem. You are right - we are all different. I'll try to be as clear as possible in my future video tutorials. God bless you.


----------



## tamarque

Knitca--that is an interesting thought. We would have to try it and see what we could do with it. If using a tweed yarn or a variegated it might not be too visible. If using solid colors, it would show more. Will have to try and experiment.
With more than 2 colors it would be too bulky and visible I think.


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> Knitca--that is an interesting thought. We would have to try it and see what we could do with it. If using a tweed yarn or a variegated it might not be too visible. If using solid colors, it would show more. Will have to try and experiment.
> With more than 2 colors it would be too bulky and visible I think.


You are right, it would look much better in tweed yarn. Anyway, we have to experiment. Good luck.


----------



## tamarque

Let's try to get back in a few days on this and see if we could do anything.


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> Let's try to get back in a few days on this and see if we could do anything.


Agreed


----------



## sasvermont

Thanks for this video. I wish I had discovered this last week when working on a sweater. I had several color changes and boy were they horrible looking. I haven't done an I-cord edge yet, but that will be the only thing to save this sweater. Now I will be less tense about doing another multi-colored garment. 

Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque

BTW Knitca--I did try a couple of things with changes of color stripes mid row--no good. Frogged asap!

Have you had any luck?


----------



## knitca

sasvermont said:


> Thanks for this video. I wish I had discovered this last week when working on a sweater. I had several color changes and boy were they horrible looking. I haven't done an I-cord edge yet, but that will be the only thing to save this sweater. Now I will be less tense about doing another multi-colored garment.
> 
> Thank you. Thank you.


I am so glad you find my video helpful, even if not in time for your sweater-creation


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> BTW Knitca--I did try a couple of things with changes of color stripes mid row--no good. Frogged asap!
> 
> Have you had any luck?


Sorry, haven't tried it yet. It's been a hectic week. It's a pity you had no luck. The idea seemed so nice... Let's not give up. If there is a will, there is a way, isn't it?


----------



## tamarque

knitca said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Knitca--I did try a couple of things with changes of color stripes mid row--no good. Frogged asap!
> 
> Have you had any luck?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, haven't tried it yet. It's been a hectic week. It's a pity you had no luck. The idea seemed so nice... Let's not give up. If there is a will, there is a way, isn't it?
Click to expand...

Agreed. Used to say at work "it will happen, because it must happen."


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> knitca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Knitca--I did try a couple of things with changes of color stripes mid row--no good. Frogged asap!
> 
> Have you had any luck?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, haven't tried it yet. It's been a hectic week. It's a pity you had no luck. The idea seemed so nice... Let's not give up. If there is a will, there is a way, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Used to say at work "it will happen, because it must happen."
Click to expand...

True


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> What gives me more grief than the edge is carrying yarns in a stripe pattern when working in circulars. I just don't like the way the yarns look on the backside. Have tried a couple of methods but they all seem to be wanting in appearance.
> 
> What do others do in this situation?


I've made some swatching to find a less painful way to carry yarns when knitting in circle. Here are some ideas and pictures: http://knitca.blogspot.com/2011/09/carrying-yarns-in-stripe-pattern-when.html

I'd like t know what you think.


----------



## tamarque

Read you blogspot on this issue. It looks very neat but still see the alternating colors thru. I suspect that there is no way around this other than cutting colors and then would have the nightmare of dozens of ends. My sample was very much like your first example. 

I think it would work if the colors are similar; ie, yellows, oranges, reds or blue, grey, brown, eggplant. Otherwise the colors will definitely show. Of course the joining point can be under the arm of a sweater where it would be the shortest and least conspicuous.

And probably yarn thickness will have an effect.

Thanks for playing with me on this. Will have to try these alternative tactics on a small project--maybe a thumbless baby mitten.


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> Read you blogspot on this issue. It looks very neat but still see the alternating colors thru. I suspect that there is no way around this other than cutting colors and then would have the nightmare of dozens of ends. My sample was very much like your first example.
> 
> I think it would work if the colors are similar; ie, yellows, oranges, reds or blue, grey, brown, eggplant. Otherwise the colors will definitely show. Of course the joining point can be under the arm of a sweater where it would be the shortest and least conspicuous.
> 
> And probably yarn thickness will have an effect.
> 
> Thanks for playing with me on this. Will have to try these alternative tactics on a small project--maybe a thumbless baby mitten.


I agree. So far it doesn't seem there IS a perfect way to make the joining point invisible, elastic and the one with nice wrong side. If the stripes are wide it's easier to break the yarn and deal with the ends. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## tamarque

Same here. Have really appreciated your professionalism on this.


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> Same here. Have really appreciated your professionalism on this.


Thanks


----------



## tamarque

Oh, look what I just found that came in today-- a perfect pattern to try these techniques:

http://fiberflux.blogspot.com/2011/03/free-pattern-rock-candy-hat.html

It is a striped baby hat in the round--a free pattern so sharable.


----------



## knitca

tamarque said:


> Oh, look what I just found that came in today-- a perfect pattern to try these techniques:
> 
> http://fiberflux.blogspot.com/2011/03/free-pattern-rock-candy-hat.html
> 
> It is a striped baby hat in the round--a free pattern so sharable.


It's so cute... Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## soneka

Any direction on how to enlarge this to fit a toddler?


----------



## tamarque

It is a basic math question. This hat begins with 11" for a CO. For a toddler you may want 16-18". Measure the child's head. Know your knitting gauge. So if you get 5 st/inch, you
will multiply your gauge (5 st) x number of inches (say 18). Your CO will be 5 x 18 = 90 st. For a child's hat you will knit about 5" before beginning your decreases. 

Measure a basic hat that fits the child and use it as template for depth of hat and circumference. That will give you a good model pattern to work with.

This is a pretty simple pattern so it will be a good one to learn/practice doing these adaptations. Have fun.


----------



## soneka

tamarque said:


> It is a basic math question. This hat begins with 11" for a CO. For a toddler you may want 16-18". Measure the child's head. Know your knitting gauge. So if you get 5 st/inch, you
> will multiply your gauge (5 st) x number of inches (say 18). Your CO will be 5 x 18 = 90 st. For a child's hat you will knit about 5" before beginning your decreases.
> 
> Measure a basic hat that fits the child and use it as template for depth of hat and circumference. That will give you a good model pattern to work with.
> 
> OK, I have copied this word for word and will use it! Thanks.
> This is a pretty simple pattern so it will be a good one to learn/practice doing these adaptations. Have fun.


----------



## tamarque

good luck and have fun


----------



## knittingbee

I am not good with computers and this is the first forum I have used. (I love it and am always amazed at the wonderful information here). But I don't know how to add a link to My Pages. Can you help me?


----------



## knitca

It depends on the browser you are using. If it's Internet Explorer, click on "Favorites" at the top of the screen and then click on "Add to Favorites". If you use Mozilla Fireworks click on "Bookmarks" at the top right corner of the screen, then choose "Bookmark this page" option. Other browsers have similar menus. Hope my explanation helps 



knittingbee said:


> I am not good with computers and this is the first forum I have used. (I love it and am always amazed at the wonderful information here). But I don't know how to add a link to My Pages. Can you help me?


----------



## knittingbee

Thank you so much. I usuallu use internet explorer so will add it to favorites.


----------



## Tashi

Thank you. It seems so logical, now my projects will be much neater ( hopefully) !!!! Finishing off is always the challenge and being a self taught knitter I love to ( and need to ) learn how to improve my garments. Today, I also learnt to cast on using the German twisted Cast On....it gives such a great edge. So many generous people out there assisting us. Thanks again. Learning NEVER stops!!


----------



## knitca

You are sooooo right - it's fun to learn something new and it's great to have so many resources online 



Tashi said:


> Thank you. It seems so logical, now my projects will be much neater ( hopefully) !!!! Finishing off is always the challenge and being a self taught knitter I love to ( and need to ) learn how to improve my garments. Today, I also learnt to cast on using the German twisted Cast On....it gives such a great edge. So many generous people out there assisting us. Thanks again. Learning NEVER stops!!


----------



## kittykatzmom

Thanks for the ideas and the video. I guess this is something I will need to try before my pea brain can wrap around the idea.


----------



## kayers

Thank you for taking the time to make the video and share your tip. I am working on a multicolored baby blanket that I can try this out on.


----------



## yona

Knitca: Thank you sooo much for that wonderful link & I will definitely use it from now on.


----------



## butterweed

Thank you so much for that link! I have bookmarked it and will certainly use it from now on. Robin in MA


----------



## Sammy's Nana

wow, great link. And it actually looks easy to do.


----------



## Knitpicker2

So good to know! Thanks for the link.


----------



## lannieb

Oooo, I like that


----------



## happycrafter

Thanks so much for this video thats a great edge


----------



## Robin Redhead

Super video! No matter how long you've been knitting, there's always something new to learn. One of the reasons knitting is a great hobby!


----------



## Redhatchris

knitca said:


> When knitting with several colors (like stripes or stranded color patterns), making a nice-looking edge is always an issue. This video will show you one of the ways to tame the multi strands. Hope you'll find this tip helpful
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/video/wrapped_edge


OMG! this is wonderful. I was trying to make up something like this, but was not hitting the mark. This is perfect. Excuse me now, I need to rippit rippit again....
I may now be able to teach this to my knitting group. Thank you so much.


----------



## Redhatchris

dusty414 said:


> Speaking about these links - I have a hearing problem and even with the aides in, still cannot hear what the demonstrator is saying. How would we go about informing these people that they need to use a good speaking voice when giving instruction? I find them almost useless and very frustratingdusty414


They do use a good speaking voice. You stated that the problem is with your hearing, remember? You cannot expect someone else to fix that, can you? I am very sympathetic to your hearing challenges; maybe a friend or family member could write things down for you. Heck, if you told me what video you were watching, I would transcribe the audio portion and email it to you. For the most part anyway, the video is usually enough to figure it out. Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## norma goodrich

Thank you for the video...


----------



## seedee95758

That is a really great way to do it thanks for the link


----------



## The Reader

knitca said:


> When knitting with several colors (like stripes or stranded color patterns), making a nice-looking edge is always an issue. This video will show you one of the ways to tame the multi strands. Hope you'll find this tip helpful
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/video/wrapped_edge


Thank you, thank you, thank you. So helpful and timely for me; just what I need as I am doing a scarf with multiple colors.


----------



## jstb802

Grandma Laurie said:


> Wow, I just finished a striped blanket and wish I would have known this. I buried tons of ends!! This is going into My Pages for sure. Thanks for the link!!


Thank you for saying you were going to put the link for the video in My Pages. I just added my first page! :sm08:


----------



## Bunyip

knitca said:


> I agree. Knitting Paradise is a very friendly and inspiring community


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Shauna0320

Great tip. Thank you for sharing it.


----------

